# Apples



## Mel! (Aug 7, 2007)

There is an apple tree outside my kitchen window. It does not belong to anybody, so anybody who lives in this building is entitled to the apples.
Yesterday, I was looking up at the high branches and thinking, what nice apples are up there. Such a pity I cant reach them. 
Today, I looked out the window and saw that a huge branch had been broken of the tree. Isnt wish powerful.
Anyway, now I have lots and lots of apples.  
So, I am looking for suggestions about what to cook,with them. If u have any, I would love to hear them. They are tart apples.

Mel


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2007)

This a a quick and delicious recipe. I make it with macs but you can use any apple.


*Apple Squares*

1 C Flour
2 tsp Baking Powder
1 1/4 C Sugar
1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Cinnamon
2 Eggs
3/4 C Chopped Nuts
3 Macintosh Apples, diced


Preheat the oven to 375º F.

Grease a 8”x8” pan.

Mix all the ingredients together and pour into the pan.

Bake for 35-40 minutes.

Cool and cut into squares.

Serve with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow Mel, the possibilities are endless! An apple pie is for sure on the menu!!
Right???

Cooked down a bit, with sugar, cinnimon etc they make a nice side to pork!

Oh, and apple tarts! Yum!!

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2007)

I chop up an apple and saute it in butter.  Toss on some brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg.  A great topping for waffles.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2007)

This sounds good: Pork Medallions with Double-Apple Sauce Recipe - Pork - MyRecipes.com


----------



## Mel! (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow!!!!
Thanks for the ideas.
Andy M, that first ones sounds so delicious and easy to make. I think i will try it.


----------



## Jikoni (Sep 8, 2007)

What else can I do with apples? Baked,(don't even have a simple recipe for that) tart, then what? I have lots of cooking apples, but no idea how to use them just like you Mel. Could anyone post recipes please. TNT would be great. Thanks a million in advance. I also have plums, but that's a different thread!


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Mel, try this thread for ideas. It sure helped me out. And I will see if I can find Vera's Caramel apple cake for you.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 8, 2007)

hey mel, how about coring, skinning, and slicing them into 1/4 inch disks, then frying them in 1/2 stick of butter until just beginning to become soft with slightly thinner sliced onions. layer in the bottom of a baking dish, and pre-heat oven to 350.

next, in the same frying pan brown 2 pork tenderloins on all sides in evoo and butter, place pork atop the onions/apples, deglaze the pan with some white wine or water or chicken stock, pour over pork/onions/apples.

finally, spread a good layer of wholegrain dijon mustard over the pork loins, sprinkle with fennel seeds and press them into the mustard.

bake uncovered for 20 - 40 minutes (depending on the size of the tenderloins), or until the pork is 145 degrees in the center. 

remove and slice tenderloins on a bias, plate onions and apples, place pork on top. reduce the remaining liquid a little and drizzle over top.


----------



## Caine (Sep 8, 2007)

How about good, old fashioned, Apple Brown Betty? 

*TIP:*  For a an interesting flavor twist, replace the bread crumbs with crushed Post Grape Nuts Flakes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 8, 2007)

This morning, I made wonderful grilled cheese and apple sandwiches for brunch.

Peel a couple of apples and slice them.  Saute them in butter with a bit of sugar and cinnamon.  

I used challah bread.  Place cheddar cheese slices on one side of the bread.  Add the warm, sliced apples.  Cover with more sliced cheddar and another slice of bread.

Grill each side till light brown and the cheese is melted.  I served it with ham steaks...

Send me a couple of apples, huh..?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2007)

Peel them, core them, slece them thin. Boil for 10-15 minutes add sugar to taste, cool down.

Wonderfull apple fruit punch is ready. Yum. Apples are also good to eat.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
As well as Andys apple squares, which were delicious, I made apple and ginger jam. I also chopped up some of the apples, and put them in an Indian curry.
They also taste great fried, and then mashed with potatoes, to serve with Indian curry.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Sep 11, 2007)

Apples all gone now. 
There are more branches at the top of the tree, loaded with apples.
I need another one to break off, so I can try more of the delicious recipes posted here. 

Mel


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, why don't you just shinny up that tree and pick'em? LOL!

If you can get a ladder and a broom or rake, try knocking them off. When they're ripe, they fall off easily.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont want to break my neck, Constance.

Mel


----------

